# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  الجمعيات الكيميائية

## الوسادة

*هون حبيت احطلكم يا اعضاء حصننا الغالي اسماء بعض الجمعيات الكيميائية اللي ممكن انها تفيدكم 

فيها كل الأشياء اللي ممكن يبحث عنها اي شخص بيدرس كيميا او هندسة كيماوية من معلومات و دورات و غيرها 


الملكية 

الأمريكية 

الألمانية 

السورية 


السعودية 

الأردنية

مع حبي

الوسادة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اللع يعطيكي العافية  :Bl (31):

----------

